# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  comunicazione di fermo amministrativo

## cinzia2642

buongiorno,
secondo il vostro parere, successivamente al ricevimento della possibilità di fermo amministrativo di un'auto se entro 20 giorni ........., da parte della società di riscossione, è possibile vendere l'auto ? di fatto il fermo amministrativo non c'è ancora stato, quindi non esistono vincoli, la proprietà dell'auto è ancora del contribuente.
Confermate ?
Grazie

----------


## Robi

Vuole vendere l'auto nei 20 giorni di preavviso di fermo amministrativo, intascando i soldi e beffando l'agente della riscossione, ho compreso bene?

----------


## Robi

Farebbe un affare se possedesse solamente un auto e nient'altro.
Infatti, l'Agente della riscossione ha tanti altri modi per aggredire dell'altro: stipendio, conto in banca (un mio cliente ha ricevuto l'iscrizione di pignoramento sul conto della banca per 350 euro, avendo pagato la cartella il 62esimo giorno!!!!!!!),iscrizione di ipoteca su beni immobili, pignoramenti presso terzi di nostri crediti, pignoramenti di beni mobili nell'abitazione. Insomma, al di la della possibilità legale di mettere in atto l'operazione da te prospettata, credo sia un gioco poco utile se possiede dell'altro oltre all'automobile.
Saluti.

----------


## cinzia2642

Il denaro ricavato servirebbe per iniziare a pagare il rateizzo all'Inps.
Volevo sapere se va incontro a problemi legali.
Saluti.

----------

